# Burnout Paradise



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

anyone on this much online?

i've just ordered it online and will be getting on it asap :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

lol.mine should be here by weekend. see you on live.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> lol.mine should be here by weekend. see you on live.


woo we're like bloody xboxlive brothers... surely there must be more members on here than us 2 :lol:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

has anyone got this? <shameless bump>

i've yet to play with _anyone_ online, i wana see what it's like!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

ordered mine from HMV and its still not here. they decided to tell me the other day its out of stock. numpties.


----------

